# Spanish Double Glazed windows



## fergie

We have recently had some 'coated to look like wood" aluminium windows fitted, to my surprise, they don't have any "stays", to keep them in an open position. This means if it is slightly breezy I cannot air the house, as they would 'bang about' and smash, I am sure lots of people may have had similar problems, has any body any ideas about how to keep these open?Somebody has already mentioned the childlock option, but for one we have no kids, these child locks are white, and would look ugly on wood look windows, and they are also ridiculously expensive 32e for one lock!, Hooks are not an option either as the windows open inwards near furniture. It seems pointless to me to have a window with hinges that you can only open if the air is completely still. 
Why can't Spanish Dg companies live with the times, and provide cantelever opening etc.


----------



## jojo

fergie said:


> We have recently had some 'coated to look like wood" aluminium windows fitted, to my surprise, they don't have any "stays", to keep them in an open position. This means if it is slightly breezy I cannot air the house, as they would 'bang about' and smash, I am sure lots of people may have had similar problems, has any body any ideas about how to keep these open?Somebody has already mentioned the childlock option, but for one we have no kids, these child locks are white, and would look ugly on wood look windows, and they are also ridiculously expensive 32e for one lock!, Hooks are not an option either as the windows open inwards near furniture. It seems pointless to me to have a window with hinges that you can only open if the air is completely still.
> Why can't Spanish Dg companies live with the times, and provide cantelever opening etc.


Are they not stiff to open or can you not make them so, to stop them banging????

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

I had double glazed windows fitted a year or so ago. We made sure they weren't Spanish, and ours came from Germany and have all the stays, open 3 ways etc etc

It was mentioned to me that in many cases the Spanish havent got the hang of double glazing


----------



## Pesky Wesky

fergie said:


> We have recently had some 'coated to look like wood" aluminium windows fitted, to my surprise, they don't have any "stays", to keep them in an open position. This means if it is slightly breezy I cannot air the house, as they would 'bang about' and smash, I am sure lots of people may have had similar problems, has any body any ideas about how to keep these open?Somebody has already mentioned the childlock option, but for one we have no kids, these child locks are white, and would look ugly on wood look windows, and they are also ridiculously expensive 32e for one lock!, Hooks are not an option either as the windows open inwards near furniture. It seems pointless to me to have a window with hinges that you can only open if the air is completely still.
> Why can't Spanish Dg companies live with the times, and provide cantelever opening etc.


I don't think you can say that's "Spanish double glazing". I would say that's the model of window that you paid for and got fitted. Ours are "oscilobatiente" which means that you can open them normally and also turn the handle around and then only the top bit opens and you air the room. Is that what you mean by cantelever I wonder...


----------



## 90199

Ours were made here on the island, they are tilt and turn, double glazed, but they do not have a vacuum between the panes.


----------



## fergie

Well I think we may have been done good and proper, due to being new here,we had this company recommeded by someone, who had done some other work here,so went with that! I didn't think we'd get such antiquated style double glazing. It is a company run by English I think, and sub-contract the making of the frames to a Spanish company, then charge nearly double the price of the quote we got after we had agreed to these, and paid a large deposit.
I was desperate to get new windows in as the place was full of dust, and I couldn't even open the sliding wooden ones which were there.Now I can't open these brand new ones if there is a breeze.
The hinge type is a lift off type, so we can't even tighten that to keep them open if a little breeze blows, The window is literally like a 'door' which flaps about if left open. When i rang the boss of this company to complain about the standards, he just replied, 'All windows in Spain are like that", me thinks not!!!, we are just fools for trusting them. One thing is for sure they won't get any recommendation from us.


----------



## VFR

fergie said:


> Well I think we may have been done good and proper, due to being new here,we had this company recommeded by someone, who had done some other work here,so went with that! I didn't think we'd get such antiquated style double glazing. It is a company run by English I think, and sub-contract the making of the frames to a Spanish company, then charge nearly double the price of the quote we got after we had agreed to these, and paid a large deposit.
> I was desperate to get new windows in as the place was full of dust, and I couldn't even open the sliding wooden ones which were there.Now I can't open these brand new ones if there is a breeze.
> The hinge type is a lift off type, so we can't even tighten that to keep them open if a little breeze blows, The window is literally like a 'door' which flaps about if left open. When i rang the boss of this company to complain about the standards, he just replied, 'All windows in Spain are like that", me thinks not!!!, we are just fools for trusting them. One thing is for sure they won't get any recommendation from us.


Sounds like you have been tucked up (?) but if you are in the Valencia region I can show you a Spanish company that will make real good quality units (real good) and will tailor the units to your needs.
Now having said that a standard hinged double opener will always open inwards without any stays & these will lay against the internal walls (I have some) and not be affected by the wind, so its window, then mosquito/fly screen, the shutter on most unless you request otherwise.


----------



## rifleman

For what it is worth double glazing units don't have a vacuum. The gap is filled with a gas, often air, sometimes an inert gas such as argon. A vacuum would be a bad thing.


----------



## Stravinsky

fergie said:


> Well I think we may have been done good and proper, due to being new here,we had this company recommeded by someone, who had done some other work here,so went with that! I didn't think we'd get such antiquated style double glazing. It is a company run by English I think, and sub-contract the making of the frames to a Spanish company, then charge nearly double the price of the quote we got after we had agreed to these, and paid a large deposit.
> I was desperate to get new windows in as the place was full of dust, and I couldn't even open the sliding wooden ones which were there.Now I can't open these brand new ones if there is a breeze.
> The hinge type is a lift off type, so we can't even tighten that to keep them open if a little breeze blows, The window is literally like a 'door' which flaps about if left open. When i rang the boss of this company to complain about the standards, he just replied, 'All windows in Spain are like that", me thinks not!!!, we are just fools for trusting them. One thing is for sure they won't get any recommendation from us.



Hence us buying German windows. They tilt, swivel etc etc and are pretty solid as I didnt want those crappy metal ones they do.
We had 4 big naya windows done with double openers and iirc they were about €2000 or just above, I cant remember exactly


----------



## 90199

rifleman said:


> For what it is worth double glazing units don't have a vacuum. The gap is filled with a gas, often air, sometimes an inert gas such as argon. A vacuum would be a bad thing.


Yes I agree, goodness knows why I put Vacuum? must be getting old


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Stravinsky said:


> Hence us buying German windows. They tilt, swivel etc etc and are pretty solid as I didnt want those crappy metal ones they do.
> We had 4 big naya windows done with double openers and iirc they were about €2000 or just above, I cant remember exactly


Mine are Spanish and tilt and swivel and have a gap with gas and could probably take the dog out for a walk if I asked them...
Suffice to say we are happy with them


----------

